# Recommended USB3 PCIe card



## trumee (Aug 13, 2017)

Hello,

I had trouble with the USB3 card as documented here. It was based on 
Renesas uPD720201 chipset (Amazon). Is anybody using a PCIe card which works well in FreeBSD?

PS: I am hoping to use PCI passthrough with this in bhyve


----------



## azathoth (Oct 6, 2017)

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/61397/#post-353541
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/61397/#post-353695


----------

